# Backgrounds



## nofinga911 (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone know any websites where I can find 3d backgrounds for my tank?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

This is DIY section.

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10357


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes that's right Lup's and installing said background would constitute a DIY project. 

I'm all ears for hearing what you find and how you installed it.


----------

